# Timing belt snapping?



## cjemmerich (Jun 18, 2009)

What is the earliest that the timing belt could or has snapped at on a 2.7t in terms of mileage? Anyone know? I want to get it done only when absolutely nessesary.


----------



## Uncle Joseph (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Timing belt snapping? (cjemmerich)*

Almost everyone recommends having it done at 60,000 - 65,000 miles. The S4 manuals say 75,000 miles, I think. My A6 manual says 105,000. The more aggressively the car is driven, the earlier it will need to be replaced. Figure $1200-$1500 for the job if you're having it professionally done. It usually includes water pump replacement and a few of the other "while you've got it torn apart" wearables. Since I have an aftermarket warranty, I will not have it replaced on my own dime until the warranty expires. My warranty will cover it and any associated damage if it breaks. If it hasn't been done by the time my warranty expires, I will do it myself as soon as I have the time after the warranty period, regardless of mileage.
I've heard of them breaking in as little as 54,000 miles. I've heard of them lasting well over 100,000 miles on cars that were driven conservatively (or simply out of luck).


----------



## cjemmerich (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Timing belt snapping? (Uncle Joseph)*

So, your saying the worst possible case scenario-if I drive that car to death-I should be good at 60k ?


----------



## Uncle Joseph (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Timing belt snapping? (cjemmerich)*

That's around the average that most tuners will say you should change it at...at least by 75,000 miles. But 60,000 to 65,000 is what is recommended, especially if you drive it hard.


----------



## cjemmerich (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Timing belt snapping? (Uncle Joseph)*

Thanks for the advice. I'm at 46k right now but I got a kid coming so I was trying to be proactive so I don't have to deal with any unexpected repairs. I was concerned because I'm currently chipped with a heavy right foot. I was close to scheduling my belt job for next week. Thanks again.


----------



## natassb5 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: Timing belt snapping? (cjemmerich)*

It is usually the tensioner that fails and causes the Tbelt to come loose, skip or get damaged while the car is running. It is included in any Tbelt kit.


----------



## TonyYayo369 (Feb 22, 2009)

45K is really really preventative. 60k is more than enough time (I am aware of the freak cases).


----------



## BattMaan (Aug 16, 2009)

I just got mine replaced and it had 85K on it. Since I was about 15K overdue I took the hit to the wallet versus waiting to tack on an extra $100 for a tow truck and finding a ride.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Timing belt snapping? (cjemmerich)*

Under the hood sticker says change "toothed" belt at 70k...the manual says "100k" for my 02 S4. I'm gonna do mine around 80-85k.


----------



## VICKvr6 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Timing belt snapping? (abt cup)*

well just got an s4 my it has about 105 000 miles on it the dude i got it from said that the belt was replaced but i'm not convinesed is there a way to find out if it really was or......the carfax doesn't say anything.


----------

